# Stone Veneer over Durarock



## jomama45

What will keep the water from entering the corners of the column where the Durock is cut to width?


----------



## Hershel

*Water entry*

I'm using all premanufactured corners (Pro Fit Ledgestone) so there is no exposed corner and the only potential place of water entry is where the corner pieces butt together. I guess the implication of your question is that water will deteriorate the thinset if it gets back there?


----------



## wellbornd

*stone veneer on cement board*

I'm appying stone veneer on cement board with type S mortar. I've had a few come loose on the first row and I'm not sure why. Does it matter what side of the cement board should be used? I placed the side with the instructions adgainst the house with the smooth side out. I'm wondering is the smooth side should be scored, or if my mortor wasn't missed correctly.


----------



## jomama45

Yes, you installed the Durock the wrong way, the rougher side should go out.

Now, I'd suggest making a slurry out of straight cement, bondign agent, and water, and "painting" it over the entire surface. The rougher the better, and let it dry overnight before continuing. It certainly wouldn't hurt to use a little bit of bonding agent in each batch of mortar either at this point......


----------



## TRUEPRO

This method is possible, but...

Make sure to use 1/2" durock
Make sure there is NO flex in the durock. Screw down very tightly.
You want to apply a nice scratch coat with a 1/4 notched trowel. Also make sure to wrap the column with tar paper over the wood before you install the durock to act as a moisture barrier. 

Do not use thin set. Always use Type S or N mortar for stone veneer despite what any home depot or lowes idiot might suggest. 

It is very important to apply a scratch coat to help hold the stones once installed. With out the scratch coat, stones will very easily break bond during installation on a flat surfac and you could be in for trouble.

GL


----------

